# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  إلى النور هيا ( قصيدتي في رحيل مبارك )

## أبو سلمى المصري

إلى النور هيّا 
[justify]

إلى النور هيّا .. بناةَ المعالي *** فقد أشرقتْ بسماتُ الصباحْ 

ومات الظلامُ على نور فجرٍ *** بهيٍّ .. شذيٍّ .. أضاء البطاحْ


على القيدِ ثرنا ، وكنّا أسوداً ** فلا الموتَ خفنا فكيفَ الجراح؟ 

وعاد الطريقُ الذي تاهَ منّا **** سنسعى إلى المجدِ ضدّ الرياحْ 

لقد ظنَّ فرعونُ أنّا طيورٌ ******* تغنّي له .. بالفُتاتِ الْمُتاحْ 

وظلَّ يردِّدُ - منّاً علينا - : **** حميتُ ، وكنتُ عظيمَ الكفاحْ 

بضربة جوٍّ. نعمْ كنتَ فيها **** ولكنْ بسعيٍ أضعتَ السلاحْ 

سلاحُكَ شعبُكَ يا قاتلي ***** بكلّ صنوفِ الأذى والذّباحْ 

وكنتَ وحزبُكَ شرَّ البرايا ****** مسيلمة .. حالفتهُ سجاحْ 

فقصقصْتَ ريشاً وزوَّرْتَ رأيا **** وعرض البلادِ لكم مستباحْ 

وإذْ بالنسور تَهبّ و تمضي ***** إلى عزّها .. بِقَوِيّ الجناحْ 

(إذا الشعب يوما أراد الحياة) ***** هداهُ الإلهُ طريقَ الفلاحْ 

وإنْ سار فيهِ بعزم و صبرٍ ***** فسوف ينالُ العلا والنجاحْ

أخوكم أبو سلمى المصري
د. محمود 
[/justify]

----------


## البشير الإبراهيمي

بارك الله فيك 
سلمت يداك

----------


## أبو سلمى المصري

وبارك الله فيك أخي البشير
وندعو الله أن يولّي علينا خيارنا لا شرارنا، وأن يهديهم إلى تطبيق شرعه ومنهاجه بالعدل والرحمة.

----------

